# Black Australorp



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone have any Black Australorp cross with barred rock, buff orpington, or light sussex? If not just a mixture if crossbreeds. Post pics.


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I've heard of a leghorn australorp cross. Picture below. They lay cream colored eggs.


----------

